# Skinny Guy Starting P90x



## Skinny32 (Sep 24, 2011)

My main concern is my chest.  The P90x skinny transformations on youtube look great but all their chest seem to be lacking mass. I have a bench at home so should I skip the P90x chest work out/pushups and just work the bench? If I eat enough protein can I build a decent size chest just from P90x? Any advice would be appreciated..


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 24, 2011)

Skinny32 said:


> My main concern is my chest.  The P90x skinny transformations on youtube look great but all their chest seem to be lacking mass. I have a bench at home so should I skip the P90x chest work out/pushups and just work the bench? If I eat enough protein can I build a decent size chest just from P90x? Any advice would be appreciated..



p90x seems very cardio oriented from what I have seen.  Yeah if you are worried about your chest, I would definitely use your bench


----------



## jimm (Sep 25, 2011)

tomoro ill wake up do sum p90x meet a really nice girl have some really nice sex..

lol or ill still meet the girl and have nice sex but ill just do some deadlifts or squats instead..


----------



## jimm (Sep 25, 2011)

sorry i had had a few shandys when i posted that lol i too suffer from "skinny guy" syndrome ive never even looked into p90x i think the best thing to do is too eat good and stick to compound moves.. jus sayin..


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Sep 25, 2011)

Skinny32 said:


> My main concern is my chest.  The P90x skinny transformations on youtube look great but all their chest seem to be lacking mass. I have a bench at home so should I skip the P90x chest work out/pushups and just work the bench? If I eat enough protein can I build a decent size chest just from P90x? Any advice would be appreciated..



*Metabolic Program*

P90X is Circuit Training and falls into the Cross Fit arena. 

It is a more of a fat burning and general conditioning program. 

It is not a very effective program for increasing mass.  

*P90X Counter Producte To Increasing Mass*

The key to increasing muscle mass is diet.  You have consume more calories than you burn.  

P90X is all about burning calories.  This defeats the purpose of increasing mass. 

P90X Cardio Endurance Program

As NeilPearson noted, P90X is really a cardio endurance program.  Endurance programs do little to promote hypertrophy, grow muscle. 

As with most cardio endurance programs, high repetitions are performed with short rest periods (about 30-60 seconds). 

*Hypertrophy Training*

To increase muscle mass, keep the repetition range in the 8-12 area with rest periods of about 2 minutes between sets.  

*P90X Ineffective Mass Program*

Any exercise program will increase muscle mass to some extent, even P90X.  

However, P90X is the wrong tool for the hypertrophy job. 

Analogy

Using P90X to increase muscle mass is like using a crescent wrench to hammer an nail into a board.  

Why not use the right tool?  A hammer for the job.  

The same applies to increaseing muscle mass.  Why not use a Hypertrophy Program rather than a Cardio Endurance Program? 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## jimm (Sep 25, 2011)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Metabolic Program*
> 
> P90X is Circuit Training and falls into the Cross Fit arena.
> 
> ...


 


good post!


----------



## MJ288 (Sep 26, 2011)

Skinny32 said:


> My main concern is my chest.  The P90x skinny transformations on youtube look great but all their chest seem to be lacking mass. I have a bench at home so should I skip the P90x chest work out/pushups and just work the bench? If I eat enough protein can I build a decent size chest just from P90x? Any advice would be appreciated..


I would avoid it. I used it for a while, but its not so great for gaining mass.


----------



## GMO (Sep 26, 2011)

Skinny32 said:


> My main concern is my chest.  The P90x skinny transformations on youtube look great but all their chest seem to be lacking mass. I have a bench at home so should I skip the P90x chest work out/pushups and just work the bench? If I eat enough protein can I build a decent size chest just from P90x? Any advice would be appreciated..



Why don't you take the money you are going to spend on P90x and join a gym?


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 26, 2011)

GMO said:


> Why don't you take the money you are going to spend on P90x and join a gym?


 do this. i used p90x to lose waterweight and bodyfat and it worked great for that and thats about it. now its somewhere in my closet. i still use the abb dvd somtimes tho. but buy a gym mebership much more mucho gusti bueno pinga


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 27, 2011)

You're not going to build any considerable mass in your chest while eating at a deficit and doing 500-600 calories of "cardio"


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2011)

I could see using this program as a preparatory program for a more proper mass building routine.  However, as has already been stated, P90x is nowhere near optimal for building muscle.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Sep 28, 2011)

Personally, I would scrap the P90x and get a gym membership instead if your goal is to develop mass.


----------



## platinumabs (Sep 28, 2011)

hahha p90x what a joke


----------



## Skinny32 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I smoked and drank heavy for about 15 years and just recently quit so I liked P90x cardio - I definitely need it. I don't want to get huge like I belong in gears of war, I still want to remain skinny..

Id like to look like this (Have to click the frog to see the pic)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And this is me currently





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



So would you still recommend ditching p90x? I'm completely out of shape..


----------



## bdhart100 (Sep 29, 2011)

What you're talking about is starting a fitness routine... I've had some friends do P90x and it's worked ok in that regard for them.... and if you are completely out of shape than the strength training they do during it i.e. pushups pullups etc... should make you stronger than you were before... Still kind of different than what they talk about here.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Sep 29, 2011)

Once again, my sig will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 30, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> Once again, my sig will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 1, 2011)

Join a gym get a good routine and change your diet

p90x isn't going to do anything for you that you couldn't get doing pushups/situps and jogging. If you want muscle you're gonna have to use some more resistance


----------



## squigader (Oct 1, 2011)

Skinny32 said:


> Thanks for the replies, I smoked and drank heavy for about 15 years and just recently quit so I liked P90x cardio - I definitely need it. I don't want to get huge like I belong in gears of war, I still want to remain skinny..
> 
> Id like to look like this (Have to click the frog to see the pic)
> 
> ...



I still think you'll see better results with weights. You're not going to get big instantly with weights, people train like animals for years and do tons of steroids to get results that aren't even close to "gears of war".
That picture you posted? That guy was definitely doing some weights, but also dieting at the same time. Fact of the matter is, P90X is not a mass program. It's good for cutting fat, but you'll also lose some muscle. Weight training will give you muscle (and decrease your fat significantly if you're eating right).


----------



## chold (Oct 1, 2011)

P90X...


----------



## Skinny32 (Oct 1, 2011)

Does anyone have a link to a good routine/program to follow that tells me what to workout on certain days plus the reps and sets?


----------



## Built (Oct 1, 2011)

skinny, read the link in my sig for homework 1. That'll get you started for the first few months while you do some reading and figure out the lifts.


----------

